# Shot Shell Identification



## dayooper (Oct 30, 2002)

Does anybody know where I can find some information on shot shell hull identification? Preferably with pictures and descriptions. I want to make sure I am properly identifying the shells before I reload them. Thanks!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Are you talking about the differant colors I.E. for differant gauges or are you talking about seperating remintons from winchesters etc..

I used to reload alot of shot gun shells I may be able to help...


----------



## dayooper (Oct 30, 2002)

I am talking about the colors, what shells are polyformed or compression formed, are they unibody, stuff like that. I have been reloading shells for years, mostly the Win AA, which are really easy to load and identify, but I have a bunch of other shells that I want to make sure I know what they are before I reload them. Thanks!!!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I liked how they crimed really net.
You sound like you know more about it than I do.
But I used to just adjust the crimp untill I got it right for each shell type. But as far as a manuall I wouldn't know..


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

I don't know of any manual or website that has different hulls pictures and stuff, but if you give a description of the hull color,ribed any markings on the outside and also take a hacksaw and cut one hull lenghtwise(through the primer pocket) and look at the type of basewad they have.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Check out the Lyman reloading manual; they have a section in there manuals that gives a cross sectional picture of the hull and a description as well. If they are older hulls that aren't made anymore (such as the Remingtion RXP or Peters 'Blue Magic'), you might have to find some older manuals in order to identify the hulls, or post what you have here (photo w/description would be nice) and I'll see what I can do to help you.
also, MEC put out a reloading manual several years ago (it has long since been off the market), but it too gave a really good description of hulls as well. Just thought I would mention it if you ran across one in your local used book store


----------



## claybuster100 (Apr 1, 2002)

dayooper,

This is a subject I have been trying to resolve for a while.
While I agree with Mr.16 Gauge to check the different manuals, some of the illustrations are not very clear and the descriptions dont tell you much. I have an older book The Handbook of Shotshell Reloading, copyright 1984, that describes the different hulls fairly clear and even tells you the different brand names they were loaded in, Field, Hi-Power, for Federal, Dove & Quail, Upland, for Winchester, Field, and Premier, for Remington they each have more. 

I have contacted Federal And Remington. Here is the question I asked,

I am a shotshell reloader and would like to know how many different hulls you make? Could you please tell me which ones are which, as it is hard to tell. Different publications say different things and it gets really confusing. I don't want to make a mistake when I reload them.

Here is the response from each;

Federal; 
#1; Gold Medal is a one piece plastic
We also offer a few loads with a one piece hull but it is not the same as
the Gold Medal.Steel loads etc.
Most others such as Top Gun,Hunting hulls etc have the same Internal volume
#2; We make three different hulls
All paper hull, the Gold Medal unibody( Gold Medal headstamp)and all others
are hunting type with a paper basewad.

Remington:
#1; Thank you for your inquiry. The STS,Nitro, and Handicap are Unibody style hulls, the majority of the other hulls that we produce are of a 3 piece RTL design.
#2; Thank you for your inquiry. The ribbed hulls are normally a given sign that the shells are of a three piece design. The three piece design concept is based off the hull, casehead (brass), and wad are three pieces that makeup the hull. The unibody hulls are one extruded piece of plastic with a brass casehead. 

Really cleared things up didnt they?
I have done cross sections on several myself, a lot look the same, but its still pretty iffy with others.

I wouldnt be so concerned but I do quite a bit of shooting, target and just plain plinking and dont really want to use my good mts for plinking but am concerned about high pressures. If you or anybody else comes up with anything PLEASE contact me.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks for your responses!!! I did go out and buy the new Lyman 4th Edition Shotshell Reloading book and they have a pretty good description of shot shell hulls. They have actual sized color pictures, but some of the descriptions are still really confusing or cover multiple shells. What I would like them to do is show a picture of an actual shell, not just a drawing like in Lyman's book, and give a description of what is printed on the shell and what to look for in the base wad. Or better yet, have the shotshell makes actually print a code on the hull or even engrave it in the brass head that tell what it is. Say, CP for compression formed or PP for polyformed. I guess I will just have to stick with the shells I am certain of their make up. Claybuster100, thanks for the info on the Federal and Remington hulls. I will add that to the other info I found. I should start compiling this it put it out ther for everybody. Not sure about copyright infringes, but it would be nice to have.


----------

